# Need help coding 97606



## sjedward27 (Apr 24, 2013)

We are the anesthesiologists office. The CPT code is 97606. Need to know the anesthesia code to bill and we are in a timely filing situation. Please help. Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 25, 2013)

97606 Negative pressure wound therapy (eg, vacuum assisted drainage collection), including topical application(s), wound assessment, and instruction(s) for ongoing care, per session; total wound(s) surface area greater than 50 square centimeters 

Might be 01999 Unlisted anesthesia procedure(s)


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 25, 2013)

01999 if the anesthesia record indicates for monitored anesthesia care or general anesthesia was provided.

Was this possibly moderate sedation that was performed? Then potentially you would have 99144


----------

